# Chargeur USB sur allume-cigare



## flippy (6 Août 2015)

Bonjour. Je viens d'acheter un chargeur et avant de l'utiliser avec mon iPad mini (de 2013) je voudrais savoir s'il n'y a aucun risque à brancher ma tablette sur ce chargeur. Il est indiqué _USB 5V_ sur l'appareil. Merci pour vos commentaires.


----------



## Locke (6 Août 2015)

Ca dépend de ce que tu as acheté, est-ce compatible iPad ?

Sinon, vendu chez Apple, il y avait ce qu'il fallait... http://www.apple.com/fr/shop/ipad/ipad-accessories/power

Un passe partout est a priori celui-ci... http://www.apple.com/fr/shop/produc...in-avec-connecteur-lightning-intégré?fnode=3c

Sinon, tu as acheté quoi exactement ?


----------



## flippy (6 Août 2015)

Acheté chez Leclerc, pas vu de compatibilité Apple sur le blister . Marque _Teppaz_, _output USB 5V 600mA_. Y'a aussi un plug 12V-1A et un mini USB 5V... Autrement c'est risqué de brancher ....................?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2015)

Oui il y a un fusible intégré dans tout bon modèle norme CE, pour ma part je fais juste en sorte de ne jamais branché avant démarrage de la voiture (petite saute de tension)


----------



## flippy (17 Août 2015)

OK merci Einsteinium pour le commentaire, bon à savoir et pour le fusible et pour l'histoire du démarrage... Donc normalement ça n'est pas risqué si je comprends bien. Mais pour mon chargeur qui ne sort que 1A, est-ce à dire que ça ne chargera pratiquement rien (j'ai lu quelque part qu'il fallait quand même 2A pour réellement charger un iPad) ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2015)

Ouai faut 2A, avec seulement 1A, tu maintient juste la charge si utilisation, moi j'ai pris a à l'époque un novodio chez macway, il rendre totalement dans l'allume cigare... Ça date de l'iPad 2... Il vie toujours... Si cela t'aide


----------



## flippy (18 Août 2015)

Bon, me voilà prévenu pour les ampères


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (21 Août 2015)

Cela dépend aussi de la prise 12V de ta voiture... Et de la puissance qu'elle peut sortir...
Pour exemple la prise USB de la voiture peut charger mon iPhone mais pas mon iPad...


----------



## flippy (22 Août 2015)

Effectivement. La puissance délivrée par une batterie de Twingo ne sera pas la même que pour une grosse Mercedes. Je crois que ma prise 1A me servira uniquement pour un smartphone. Autrement carrément acheter une Belkin par exemple à 2A direct. C'est ce que j'en conclus du moins


----------

